# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Expansion Joint between saw cut concrete?

## oohsam

Hi All, 
I'm having my crossover extended and not sure what to do between the old concrete and new concrete being poured. 
The specs state I need an expansion join between the new pour and the footpath (green arrow), which is a given, as the concrete will expand and contract, however there was no specs as what to do between the cut concrete and the new pour (Red arrow).  
Does an expansion joint need to go there too? From what I've seen around the neighbourhood, the don't do it, but will it look ok? 
Im sure the concreter knows what he's doing but I'm curious.  
Cheers

----------

